# Quotes and thoughts for the day



## Sumi

I started a thread on BYC some time ago, to share my love for and collection of quotes and inspiring thoughts. The thread took off and turned into something really wonderful. I would like to do something similar here, for those of you who enjoy quotes, or need a little smile or inspiration now and then. I will post some quotes here on this thread and ask you all to please share your favourites too. 

If you'd like to check out the BYC thread, http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/939217/quotes-and-thoughts-for-the-day/0_30


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Southern by choice

I really like this idea!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

THANKS for starting this here. Also any chance the laughs thread can come too? Both are very enjoyable.


----------



## Sumi

We can a funny thread too


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sumi said:


> View attachment 14593


So true!!! Have something similar in my signature from personal experience. Think daily if this was the last thing they remembered of you, would you be proud?


----------



## Sumi

I love this quote. It's simple, but it's a good message.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi

Come on you all… Don't be shy now! Come share some of your favourite quotes with us


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Southern by choice

@Sumi  yes we should be posting but I have to say ...

*I love what you post and look forward to seeing what you post everyday! 
*
It is like my smile for the day.
*
THANK YOU! *


----------



## Sumi

@Southern by choice I'm glad to hear I make you smile!  I love quotes and sharing them with others. Sometimes you find one that is exactly what you, or someone else, needed to hear that day.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Okay, here's one of my own
Don't be afraid to show the good person inside you despite what other's ask you to.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## goatgurl

just catching up.  @Sumi these are great.  and like SBC i want to thank you.  I've enjoyed all of them.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Sumi




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Love that!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

It is so true


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Just discovered this - what a great thread!  Thanks for sharing Sumi.  I'll have to dig around and find some of my favorites.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Amen to that one, Sumi!  Most of my shopping is done on Craigslist "farm and garden" section!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Here are a couple of quotes I love:


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sumi said:


> View attachment 14793


Yeah, it's true


----------



## Southern by choice

The following has some story behind it with some football player that I know nothing about but I really liked the message in this.

I have found that we may not like everyone but through Christ we CAN LOVE everyone. There is a difference.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Love that!  So true!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Southern by choice

I like the other side of this as well... sometimes when God sends help after we have asked Him for help we can, without even knowing it send what He has sent away... saying it's ok I can get this. Allow others to be a blessing in your life!


----------



## Sumi

Good reminder @Southern by choice


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

So true


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Southern by choice

Sumi said:


> View attachment 16400



I absolutely love this!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sumi said:


> View attachment 16892


Yeah it is so true


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Southern by choice

Sumi said:


> View attachment 17941


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Moving on can be the hardest and best thing to do. Go out there after something bad and do your best, you might surprise yourself.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## CinnamonEli

Sumi said:


> View attachment 18486


I love, love, love this quote... you may have posted it on BYC, also, but wanted to say again how much I love it!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Alexz7272




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Southern by choice

@Sumi- Thank You. Your "thoughts for the day" bless me more than you will ever know.


----------



## Sumi

Southern by choice said:


> @Sumi- Thank You. Your "thoughts for the day" bless me more than you will ever know.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## samssimonsays

I love this saying but I think it goes with Kids in general


----------



## Southern by choice

I see many more dad's that won't let the family have a dog.
Boggles the mind.

Can you imagine life without dogs? What a sad world that would be.


----------



## NH homesteader

x2

Once I lived without  a dog.  For a few months. I hated it!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I couldn't live without pets, literally


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

That's so true.

Take a minute while pondering the meaning of time to think, What if something bad went worse? How would that change you?


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## NH homesteader

Thanks for posting that last one.  As a former special education teacher I really  appreciate it.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Bruce

Tell that to my chickens!!! If they want to go somewhere fast, they clamp their wings to their bodies and run. Pretty much the only time they fly is to get up into the cherry tree this time of year or to go over a patch of snow to clear ground in the winter.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Alexz7272




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## TAH




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi

#3


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sumi said:


> View attachment 24462


Yes!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Southern by choice

great words of wisdom!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Southern by choice

Sumi said:


> View attachment 25025



I love this Sumi!


----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## OneFineAcre




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Life's too short to put things off to a later date. Do what you have a desire to do when you have it instead of saying you are going to do it in the future when you have time. Thank people for everything when it happens, not just in the future. Life a life without regrets, if you believe you might regret something you didn't, do then do it.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sumi said:


> View attachment 26320


I love this... Thanks for posting @Sumi!  
@Southern by choice this reminds me of you the other night


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

So true.


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Sumi




----------



## Poka_Doodle

So true!!!


----------



## Sumi




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Poka_Doodle

Amen to all.


----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl

Anyone from BYC's thread here? @Dozclan12 , @mymilliefleur , @Blooie , @N F C , @Phage , @jtn42248 , @CuzChickens , @TwoCrows , @Yorkshire Coop , @Miss Lydia ?


----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl

Thought this was cute: http://www.countryliving.com/life/kids-pets/a43023/dog-raising-chickens/


----------



## mymilliefleur

Chicken Girl said:


> Anyone from BYC's thread here? @Dozclan12 , @mymilliefleur , @Blooie , @N F C , @Phage , @jtn42248 , @CuzChickens , @TwoCrows , @Yorkshire Coop , @Miss Lydia ?


I'm here. Those are some excellent quotes!


----------



## Chicken Girl

So glad to see you!


----------



## Yorkshire Coop




----------



## Chicken Girl

Hello Kim .


----------



## Duckling and Spider

A woman sat next to her mother's hospital bed, and said goodbye. The ventilator was removed. This was it. After months on life support, it was time to let her mother go. 
Then her mother opened her eyes, and looked at her daughter. God was not done! 
Miracles happen all the time. Never give up!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Just don't expect me to listen to my own advice all the time.


----------



## Chicken Girl

I guess I'm having a good soul day then......


----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Chicken Girl

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 33046


Great quote!


----------



## Dozclan12

sumi, I went ahead and signed up on the Sufficientself fourm, but it keeps saying I don't have efficient  ... something..to post.  But on the other hand, I am welcomed in the the inbox.   ??   There is also a large note at the top, saying waiting for an email verification...nothing has shown up in my mail box, not even in the spam area.


----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## Duckling and Spider

Dozclan12 said:


> sumi, I went ahead and signed up on the Sufficientself fourm, but it keeps saying I don't have efficient  ... something..to post.  But on the other hand, I am welcomed in the the inbox.   ??   There is also a large note at the top, saying waiting for an email verification...nothing has shown up in my mail box, not even in the spam area.


I got my email right away, but I know others took almost a day.


----------



## N F C

Chicken Girl said:


> Anyone from BYC's thread here? @Dozclan12 , @mymilliefleur , @Blooie , @N F C , @Phage , @jtn42248 , @CuzChickens , @TwoCrows , @Yorkshire Coop , @Miss Lydia ?




I'm here! Just found this thread (and not sure I'm using the site correctly) but I'm here...that should count for something


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## mustangrooster




----------



## mustangrooster




----------



## mustangrooster




----------



## mustangrooster




----------



## mustangrooster




----------



## mustangrooster




----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Chicken Girl

N F C said:


> I'm here! Just found this thread (and not sure I'm using the site correctly) but I'm here...that should count for something



Yay! Debby you found us!


----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## Chicken Girl




----------



## CinnamonEli

Lots of good ones!


----------



## Dozclan12

It's been three days.


----------



## Dozclan12

Maybe I'll change my name and password..try again.


----------



## CinnamonEli

BYC is still on read only for me


----------



## Sumi

@Dozclan12 I sent you a PM


----------



## Duckling and Spider




----------



## Sourland

"Waste not, want not."


----------



## Sourland

Be it ever so humble, there's no place like home.  It's been fine visiting, but  I want to go home.


----------



## Bruce

Chicken Girl said:


> Thought this was cute: http://www.countryliving.com/life/kids-pets/a43023/dog-raising-chickens/


If that is an Alaskan Husky so am I!


----------



## Duckling and Spider

Yeah. Odd. I also think that woman is not bright if she really did all that. Oh well.


----------



## Sourland

Bruce said:


> If that is an Alaskan Husky so am I!



Dogs called 'Alaskan Huskies' by the sled dog folks "are nothing more than random bred mongrels selected for the desire to run and the ability to consume large amounts of calories."  This is a paraphrasing of a quote from Jeff King multi time winner of the Iditarod while standing in his dog yard.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

We've all been told to always make the best out of situations, so when a cake explodes on your lap, make sure you get it all over yourself. Then you can at least have a little fun.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Few may realize how your smile you have is fake, and how hurt inside, but then there are those other people who are going through that our have been through that. It's unfortunate that they're often the only ones to realize it.


----------



## Sourland

My father often said, "Always smile.  When you are smiling, people are not sure what you are thinking.  When you frown they know exactly what is going on with you.  Never give the 'other guy' the advantage."


----------



## AClark

Since I've been having a rough time lately, this comes to mind:
Psalms 23:4 - “Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou _art_ with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.” 

This reminds me that things could be way worse, and though we're having a rough time, we will come through it. I'm not super religious, but anyone who can be comforted while going through something horrible can't be too far wrong.


----------



## Poka_Doodle




----------



## RoahT

Duckling and Spider said:


> View attachment 33291


I just found this, and it's so perfect for me right now!! Thank you!


----------



## SonRise Acres

This is my younger son’s philosophy since pretty much birth.


----------

